# 497 New Haven alco power truck?



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi. Newby here. I'm pretty sure the power truck chassis of my 497 alco is the later one with no bushings. From what I was able to google, is my only option to send it to Portlines to re-machine it as the fix? It would be real nice to buy a new or already rebuilt one. There is much vertical play in the 2 axles and the engine barely moves. I've cleaned all else and checked voltages and I'm pretty sure that's not the problem. I'm open to all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the MTF. From your description it sounds like the truck needs to have bushings installed. Were it mine I would also have them do the can motor conversion at the same time as the re-bushing. S-'n-S Trains also offers all these services. Goldinhands offers the re-bushing service. I am not aware of anyone that offers a trade-in or swap program.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome.. sounds like bushing to me.. Send it to P
ortLines...


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for the help. I'm in Honolulu so S-n-S is closer to me. BTW is the can motor conversion still an ac motor? And I have bypassed the reverse unit, will this be a factor? Thanks.


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

I ended up buying a bushed(?) chassis from Jeff the Train Tender. I think it was NOS. Possibly a non-powered chassis for I had to drill out one side so the axles would fit. Got that all done, put it on the tracks, and RED LIGHT! Popped the breaker. Took me awhile to figure out why. I guess I took poor notes and had the non-insulated steel wheel on the wrong side of the chassis. Corrected that issue and now she runs great. Again thanks to all who chimed in not only for expertise but motivation as well!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> I ended up buying a bushed(?) chassis from Jeff the Train Tender. I think it was NOS. Possibly a non-powered chassis for I had to drill out one side so the axles would fit. Got that all done, put it on the tracks, and RED LIGHT! Popped the breaker. Took me awhile to figure out why. I guess I took poor notes and had the non-insulated steel wheel on the wrong side of the chassis. Corrected that issue and now she runs great. Again thanks to all who chimed in not only for expertise but motivation as well!!!!


Now we'll be asking you for help....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Flyernut, as I try to remember the first time I tried running my alco, I kinda remember it tripping the breaker then too. Makes me think the problem was there already before I bought it. I guess that doesn't matter now. What does matter is I now have proper documentation on reassembling the wheels on a powered truck chassis of an alco. But I'm sure the experts here on MTF can do it blindfolded.


----------

